# Flip training video



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

What a fantastic puppy you have in Flip. I know you are enjoying the training and I'll bet you can't wait to start showing him.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The part that cracks me up is when you hear the kid from next door shouting something at me about my "two dogs that listen." LMAO, I guess having the neighborhood kids think that 2 out of 4 dogs listen isn't too bad.

It still hurts my heart to see the raggedy chewed up butt feathering. I want it to hurry up and grow back so I can look at cute butt again!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice heeling. A litte green with envy here.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Finally!!! A video of Flip! I have been waiting and waiting!

Loved it! He is looking good, and happy. His attention is just fantastic! I like the little side steps that you throw in. Thanks for sharing, it helps give me some ideas.

I love to video, you see SOOOOO much!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I love to video, you see SOOOOO much!


yeah if I can keep the camera out of his mouth I will film more often. Since the Flip cameras take batteries at least I don't have to worry about him chewing up the charger for this one. I wonder how much it's going to cost me to replace the charger for my good camera...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> All the mistakes stand out so much on video!


Really? I must be going blind....:

He's a really nice boy--you've put a lot of hard work into him. I LOVE watching videos of people with their dogs. Very cute how he tosses his head on some of the turns!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice job Jodi!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, Flip did great!!!! The only way I could get my dog to stand that close to me on a walk would be with a strip of crazy glue down my pant let. WTG Flip. Hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jodi .. I missed something.. What is going on with Flip?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Adorable. I was getting confused about why the clouds weren't moving. His play with you is great to see.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Jodi .. I missed something.. What is going on with Flip?


 
LOL, I was wondering the same thing! I don't think anything besides me nearly killing him when I saw he was chewing on my new dremel tonight :uhoh: (got it before any damage luckily). I guess she's referring to the chewed up coat? But that's me that's sick about that, he could care less what he did to himself...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> I was getting confused about why the clouds weren't moving.


Okay, I giggle everytime I read this because I don't get it and it seems so random. Don't the clouds ever stay still in Ohio??


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You can tell he's getting really ticked off at one point when I keep having him scoot back - he keeps swinging his head in protest. I should have released him by throwing a toy behind him at that point instead of releasing him to me but oh well, hindsight is 20/20.

It's hard to remember Conner at this age, but when I stop and think about it he would randomly stop in the middle of heeling to roll on his back and kick his legs in the air. So maybe there's hope for a mature Flip someday yet...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Jodi .. I missed something.. What is going on with Flip?


Flip is fine....I'm a plank for confusing dogs...sorry :doh:


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

So cute! Loved it! Flip is a little guy isn't he. What did you prop the camera on? I've never filmed myself either, what a great idea.
I do a LOT of just straight line with Slater. Straight lines and about turns. You've done a lot with Flip. The sneezing cracks me up. This stuff is not enough for him, he wants more and is cooking up his own games


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a great video  I loved the attention and footwork, but yeah I saw where he was like enough back already LOL 

You are a wonderful team  also loved hearing the kids next door.

I periodically record all my activities with the dogs - it not only captures everything that needs work, but it captures how much they love working .. one of my all time favorite videos of King includes him repeatedly anticipating the recall command


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> What did you prop the camera on?


 
I had a top half(or bottom half, not sure) of a varikennel on my back patio for some reason, so I just plopped it in the yard and put the camera on top of it.


----------

